

We Were Trapped by Radioactive Fallout (1957) - marbu
http://web.archive.org/web/20080212220701/http://www.aracnet.com/~pdxavets/wetokian/trap1.htm

======
_delirium
This Atomic Veterans History Project, now apparently disappeared from the web,
seems to have a lot of interesting stuff in it:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080211170204/www.aracnet.com/~p...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080211170204/www.aracnet.com/~pdxavets/)

Wonder what caused it to go offline? There's just an empty directory there now
(<http://www.aracnet.com/~pdxavets/>), but it was being actively maintained up
through mid-2008.

~~~
marbu
I have no idea, but there are still some pages available at original server:
<http://www.aracnet.com/~histgaz/atomi/>

------
hga
"Oops! Lithium-7 is _not_ inert inside a thermonuclear device."

([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Bravo#Cause_of_high_yiel...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Bravo#Cause_of_high_yield))

